# Drilling Pen Blanks On A Lathe



## Randy_

Anyone having trouble opening up this tutorial in the IAP library or is it just my tired old computrer coughing up a hairball??

*http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/lathedrilling.pdf*


----------



## NewLondon88

worked OK for me..


----------



## leehljp

Took about 5 seconds to reach Japan! :wink:

Worked OK for me.


----------



## cnirenberg

Works fine for me as well.  Try saving it first then opening it.  I don't really know why this works, but it does.


----------



## kruger

2 seconds more to France


----------



## rjwolfe3

Worked fine here.


----------



## Daniel

Sorry Randy, It is not the file, and I am pretty sure it is not the computer either. That only leaves you. 

worked fine for me also.


----------



## Fred

Barely got my finger off the 'Enter" button and there it was. No problem for me to open.


----------



## Randy_

cnirenberg said:


> Works fine for me as well. Try saving it first then opening it. I don't really know why this works, but it does.


 
That is a little trick that does work many times; but itdidn't help this time.
 
Thanks for the other comments.  Guess the problem lies at my end.:frown:


----------



## artme

Tried to open it but I'm told that he file is damaged and can't be repaired.

A big stretch to get to Oz.


----------



## Randy_

Art:  That is exactly what happened to me!!
 
What version of the Adobe Acrobat Reader are you using??  Is it an old one or a relatively current version??


----------



## randyrls

Randy_ said:


> That is a little trick that does work many times; but itdidn't help this time.
> 
> Thanks for the other comments.  Guess the problem lies at my end.:frown:



Randy;   Simple thing.  Try cleaning your Browser cache.  The copy there *may* be corrupted.

Options, Delete Temp files in IE;   Tools, Clear Private Data in Firefox.


----------



## johncrane

Worked fine here.


----------



## Randy_

randyrls said:


> Randy; Simple thing. Try cleaning your Browser cache. The copy there *may* be corrupted.
> 
> Options, Delete Temp files in IE; Tools, Clear Private Data in Firefox.


 
No luck.  Thanks.


----------



## Fred

OK, here is another link to the article (and several others) ...

Just re-read the thread about drilling on the lathe and the problems several are having with the link to the article.

I re-opened the link and down at the bottom was another link to Keith's website. The article in question and several others are available here:
http://syzygypens.com/blog/

Maybe this link will allow you to read and view the pictures. In addition, be sure you are using the current version of Adobe Reader.


----------



## Randy_

Fred said:


> ....Maybe this link will allow you to read and view the pictures. In addition, be sure you are using the current version of Adobe Reader.


 
Fred:  One of my little tasks for IAP is to index all of the new articles for the library so my concern is not so much that I can't access the article; but whether or not the general membership can access it.
 
I freely admit that I have an older version of the Adobe Acrobat reader (mentioned in an earlier post) and that could certainly be a concern.  However, the puzzle is that I have indexed and accessed "EVERY" article that is in the IAP library and this particular article is the "ONLY" one of the entire group that I cannot view.  Don't know what the problem is; but there is certainly an indication that there is a problem of some sort with that one PDF file??


----------



## jleiwig

Randy_ said:


> Fred: One of my little tasks for IAP is to index all of the new articles for the library so my concern is not so much that I can't access the article; but whether or not the general membership can access it.
> 
> I freely admit that I have an older version of the Adobe Acrobat reader (mentioned in an earlier post) and that could certainly be a concern. However, the puzzle is that I have indexed and accessed "EVERY" article that is in the IAP library and this particular article is the "ONLY" one of the entire group that I cannot view. Don't know what the problem is; but there is certainly an indication that there is a problem of some sort with that one PDF file??


 
I would strongly suggest updating your Adobe reader.  Anything version 6 and earlier may not be compatable with this PDF which was created in version 9.


----------



## Randy_

jleiwig said:


> I would strongly suggest updating your Adobe reader. Anything version 6 and earlier may not be compatable with this PDF which was created in version 9.


 
Keith just added another article to the library and I could not open that one either.  That just about seals it as far as I am concerned.  Guess it must be my old version of the Acrobat Reader.
 
Unfortunately, I cannot upgrade the version I have.  I have tried and later versions of the reader will not work with the OS on my computer.  I have know for a long time that the day would come when I would run into this problem and it looks like that day is now.
 
Thanks for all of the comments.  Guess it is time to start looking for a new system.


----------



## Fred

Randy ... I didn't post my reply with any intentions of taking away from the IAP Forum. I was only trying to get the information out to the guys that were not able to get to it in a normal manner. I must admit that until now I did not realize that there might be some sort of problem/glitch with your system's abilities to add files to the Library itself.

Please accept my apologies if you - or anyone for that matter - would possibly read otherwise. If you feel that my post is removing the importance of the Library then by all means delete my posting of the link to the 'other' article source.

I appreciate the opportunities for the dissemination of information through the Library here on our Forum. I also appreciate the hard work and efforts of all the moderators that keep the Forum in check. Your efforts as moderators do not go unappreciated at all and I am sure that the other members of the Forum will agree that you all do a very good job.


----------



## Randy_

Fred:  I did not in any way find your post to be inappropriate.  Took it as just another member's offer to help solve a problem and appreciated your input.
 
Absolutley no apology necessary.


----------



## nava1uni

I could open it easily.


----------



## ldb2000

Randy , what kind of computer are you running and what OS . You might still be able to squeeze a little more power out of it without spending too much .


----------

